# HTML Editor in Panther?



## marz (Oct 27, 2003)

Somewhere I read someone saying that an old pre- 10.0 beta piece of software was back in Panther - that was an HTML code editor.  I've installed the developer tools and looked around but not finding it, and can't locate the post where it was mentioned.  Do I need to lay off the caffeine?


----------



## uoba (Oct 30, 2003)

Not just the caffeine!... Dunno, would be extremely interested to find out though!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 30, 2003)

For those wondering what it looked like, this is HTMLEdit from Mac OS X DP4.


----------



## uoba (Oct 30, 2003)

Hmmm, looks basic at best... well, if it is available in Panther, has it been improved upon?


----------



## toast (Oct 30, 2003)

Jobs would have announced it if it were in Pnt, right ?


----------



## goynang (Oct 30, 2003)

Ugh - that looks real ugly. Like some old program that they just got running on Panther and not much else!

Not surprised it's not in the final version!


----------



## RacerX (Oct 30, 2003)

goynang said:
			
		

> Like some old program that they just got running on Panther and not much else!



It doesn't run in Panther. The shot is from *Mac OS X DP4* (Developers Preview 4 released in May 2000). And it isn't _like_ some old program... it *is* some old program.

The app was originally designed for Mac OS X Server 1.x to be used along side WebObjects 4.x while doing development. In fact all it really is is a scaled down version of the WebObjects Builder.


----------



## goynang (Oct 30, 2003)

I stand corrected!


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

So why doesn't Apple come out with a standalone HTML editor?  Do they want us to use the .mac editor or something?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sure why they dropped it. The last time it was part of Mac OS X was in the Public Beta (September 2000) which was after Adobe stopped making PageMill, Microsoft was no longer shipping a version of FrontPage for Mac and Claris/FileMaker HomePage had also stopped shipping.

Given that (and the shortage of Mac OS X native apps early on), it would have seemed like a good direction to follow. I still have some clients whose only reason for firing up _Classic_ is to use PageMill. Apple really could have helped themselves by putting sometime into HTMLEdit to make it as nice as TextEdit has become.



Though considering that I tend to _only_ use TextEdit and almost never use AppleWorks any more (which means I most likely won't be rushing out to buy the 7.0 upgrade), maybe that wasn't the best example.


----------



## toast (Oct 31, 2003)

AppleWorks is getting 7.0 ? You mean Document ? Please throw some light on this, Racer, I'm lacking info on the topic.

I trashed AppleWorks one year ago.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 31, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> AppleWorks is getting 7.0 ?



Few things have changed in the market since Apple put out 6.0 (which was pre-Mac OS X), it would be logical to assume a 7.0 is coming soon.



> You mean Document ?







> Please throw some light on this, Racer, I'm lacking info on the topic.



Beyond the obvious need for an update to a Mac OS X _only_ Carbon version and the fact that there is no real inexpensive alternative to many of the features (any more then there was when 4.0 or 5.0 came out), there is no reason to think Apple isn't coming out with a 7.0. What other info would we need (beyond a release date... which Apple isn't going to give anyways).



> I trashed AppleWorks one year ago.



For me it doesn't take up enough room to remove it considering that I still get AppleWorks and ClarisWorks documents and I don't currently have 10.3 (with the new TextEdit) installed on my primary system for Word documents. I thought about getting Mesa 3 for spreadsheet stuff, but I haven't used a spreadsheet for anything in the last 5 years, so what would be the point?

I own AppleWorks 6, from time to time I use it's features. Maybe when a Cocoa version of OpenOffice is released I'll think about replacing it, but until that time it isn't hurting anything by being on my system.


----------

